# Three words to describe your cat.



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Which three words would you use to describe each of your cats?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

well i aint got a cat but me neighbours cat bravly comes round for ham.

my 3 words to decribe him are greedy..fat...Ba**tard.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> well i aint got a cat but me neighbours cat bravly comes round for ham.
> 
> my 3 words to decribe him are greedy..fat...Ba**tard.


PMSL

Alvey - noisy, affectionate, bonkers

Ricki - quiet, independant, greedy


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

That made me laugh Eolabeo!!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

All 16 .......

Hairy, lazy, slavedrivers, pmsl


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

YaMuun... bossy demanding vocal

WoXara... vocal playful fussy


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2008)

binxycat said:


> That made me laugh Eolabeo!!


LOL ty , but its tru haha


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

Lilly Lazy loving Quiet
Daisy Independant Loud Playful


----------



## weeziebutton (Apr 10, 2008)

Chester - barmy, playful, handsome

Willow - Tiny, mumsy, beautiful


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Sugar - hairy, loving, needy

Zac - bossy, gorgeous, big baby

Starr - independent, stuck up, beautiful

Tia - TBA (Only got her yesterday)


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Hugo - Greedy, Cuddly, Shy

Calie - Lazy, Nosy, tired lol


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Tiger - greedy - loving - firery


----------



## bordercolliepup (Jan 9, 2008)

Tiger goes to 5 houses out of 8 in our cul-da-sac including mine and gets fed at them all , he walks with me when I take the dog out and he has people friends all over the village , hes a real cool  cat according to some of the kids around here , 
but typical ginger very firery


----------



## DiamondHooves (Mar 19, 2008)

barney cuddly tubby sweet  pepper funny cheeky a pest


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

well i aint got a cat but me neighbours cat bravly comes round for ham.

my 3 words to decribe him are greedy..fat...Ba**tard.
Rosie-a diamond
Trinity-diva
Naobi-Earth angel
Gaia-cookie monster
Angel-little suger dummy
Max-cocky,naughty,cute
Noodles-gentle old man


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Macy, fat, furry, shy
Shadow, daft, afectionate,cheeky


----------



## countrymom94 (Apr 6, 2008)

Pain in arse....lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

holly -soft
silly
funny

smokey -funny
clever
sweet

fluffy - cuddle
loveable
big heart


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

Indie - Here Comes Trouble.


----------



## alan g a (Feb 23, 2011)

Candy: Loving, affectionate, sweet
Simba: Daft, furry, gay.
Neo: Affectionate, quiet, soppy.
Del Boy: Mad, outrageous, scratchy.


----------



## honeysmummy (Oct 17, 2010)

Honey - Gentle, Loving, Clever

Indy - Affectionate, Fiesty, Loopy

x


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Molly - Loving, stubborn and gorgeous


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

An old thread rejuvinated!
Just looking at some of them names and wondering where they are??

Natik especially - anyone hear from her?


----------



## GingerHound (Apr 11, 2011)

Teeth
Claws
Fur


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

Merson - Gorgeous Fluffy Bundle

Oscar - Lazy Fat Ginger


Both together - Loved and Adored.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

DoubleTrouble said:


> An old thread rejuvinated!
> Just looking at some of them names and wondering where they are


Wow!! I didn't even notice the date on the OP..... :blink:

That'll be 0/10 on Observation Skills this morning then....


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Yazmin Very loyal and Loving


Harley Intelligent, Observant, Caring towards is little sister. Kind!


Chloe Cheeky. Cute, Funny.


----------



## Ally-Kats (Jan 8, 2009)

Loyal, Independant, cool.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Annie - timid, soppy, vocal.

Loki - naughty, fussy, mummys boy (Shhh I know that's four words but still!)


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Sam - Shy, Lazy, greedy

Lucky - Naughty, affectionate, noisy


----------



## missye87 (Apr 4, 2011)

Sooty: handsome, funny, mummy's boy (I know, 4 words  )


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

Tala is talkative, feisty and affectionate


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Not Here Yet

(I am still waiting to get my kittens but didn't want to be left out)


----------

